# Ring....Invisibility



## Veramir (Jun 19, 2003)

This may be a totally dumb question, but it had me wondering... How come the chain that Frodo has around his neck doesn't turn invisible when he puts it through the one ring?
~V~


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 19, 2003)

I think it's only meant to affect living, sentient beings.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 19, 2003)

Perhaps because the chain had no Feä? There's an idea...


----------



## Captain (Jun 28, 2003)

The chain has no soul and will for the Ring to ensnare...


----------



## Veramir (Jun 29, 2003)

Yup, OK fair point guys!!!
~V~


----------

